# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  2014 oyster season is on...started yesterday

## EeeBees

cannot wait to buy a punnet of the little gems...this Southerly blast might be hampering the collection down Foveaux way... :Oh Noes:

----------


## R93

Me to!! Hope I can find some.
I have flown from Haast to bluff for feed before!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## veitnamcam

might have to talk the old man or Mikee into taking me out to get some :Have A Nice Day: 

my favorite shellfish by far.

----------


## Rushy

I love the little buggers. Raw, raw or raw.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I love the little buggers. Raw, raw or raw.


Yup, cooked is a very poor imitation.

----------


## Munsey

> I love the little buggers. Raw, raw or raw.


Is that all ,I prefer raw x12
seen them in chch $24 doz today how much in Jaffavile ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Is that all ,I prefer raw x12
> seen them in chch $24 doz today how much in Jaffavile ?


Daylight bloody robbery! 
Still better than what you pay for one cut in half covered in batter sold as a whole at most fish and chip shops tho :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

Has a feed of pacific oysters not long ago. Apart from the odd bit if grit from shucking them they were excellent.

I bet you wouldn't think twice of firing a dozen rounds off in a session @ $2 a pop Cam  :Have A Nice Day: 
I would gutz a couple doz at that price without a second thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## veitnamcam

> I bet you wouldn't think twice of firing a dozen rounds off in a session @ $2 a pop Cam 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I would!
 I would like not to but it is not financially viable, sometimes I can swing it for a forum gong shoot or something but otherwise na, ld, verification, stick with same load and shoot steak.

----------


## R93

> Yes I would!
>  I would like not to but it is not financially viable, sometimes I can swing it for a forum gong shoot or something but otherwise na, ld, verification, stick with same load and shoot steak.


I'm just a pig when it comes to fine tucker  :Have A Nice Day:  
Projectiles I just started using for deer in my .223 cost a dollar a go.
Probably silly considering I have used the same cheap hornady ones for years and they worked brilliantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## sneeze

> cannot wait to buy a punnet of the little gems...this Southerly blast might be hampering the collection down Foveaux way...


Ill be at the bottom of the island on friday  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rusky

Bluff oysters > sex.   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Ill be at the bottom of the island on friday


It's a long way to go to make a Family Guy porn, parody mate?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## R93

> Bluff oysters > sex.


Yeah......Na you're doing something wrong bro  :Have A Nice Day:  close but!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Rusky

> Yeah......Na you're doing something wrong bro  close but!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Bluff oysters are a seasonal thing, where as sex ain't.  Unless it's a seasonal thing for you guys?  :Wink:

----------


## sneeze

> It's a long way to go to make a Family Guy porn, parody mate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I guess its not surprising a thread on oysters  gets taken down that road, even less surprising that it was you that took it there. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## R93

You got me started talking about wood in another thread!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## kiwi39

> I'm just a pig when it comes to fine tucker  
> Projectiles I just started using for deer in my .223 cost a dollar a go.
> Probably silly considering I have used the same cheap hornady ones for years and they worked brilliantly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How/where  the foq do you even get a projectile for 223 that costs a Goldie a go ?


Tim

----------


## Toby

Nosler partions I think he uses, or Sorrico?

----------


## 7mmsaum

60g partitions in a 223 work extremely well.

----------


## veitnamcam

> 60g partitions in a 223 work extremely well.


I find a well worn oyster knife more effective and cleaner :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Is that all ,I prefer raw x12
> seen them in chch $24 doz today how much in Jaffavile ?


I am not sure Munsey but I will try to find out and let you know.

----------


## Rushy

> Bluff oysters > sex.


Greater than sex huh?  Let me see, a dozen raw oysters vs a dozen hot chicks covered in oil. Nope sorry  Rusky they ain't that good.

----------


## Bill999

> Bluff oysters > sex.


tell your boyfrend to be gentle haha

----------


## R93

> How/where  the foq do you even get a projectile for 223 that costs a Goldie a go ?
> 
> 
> Tim


62 gr Scirocco's are over a hundy per hundred.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## kiwi39

> 62 gr Scirocco's are over a hundy per hundred.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Far Canal !!!

----------


## Ryan

> Is that all ,I prefer raw x12
> seen them in chch $24 doz today how much in Jaffavile ?


$20 for a dozen: Clevedon Coast Oyster Shop

----------


## Rushy

> $20 for a dozen: Clevedon Coast Oyster Shop


They are good but they are not bluff oysters Ryan.

----------


## Ryan

> They are good but they are not bluff oysters Ryan.


 :Oh Noes:

----------


## R93

> Far Canal !!!


Ha Ha you are not wrong. Gota question my common sense when I have up until recently, used a projectile that has cost me around 20 cents and worked without fault for 20 yrs. 
I was sold on the scirocco when I shot them to 550yrds well under MOA My usual hornady faithfuls would struggle to reach that far :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

> Ha Ha you are not wrong. Gota question my common sense when I have up until recently, used a projectile that has cost me around 20 cents and worked without fault for 20 yrs. 
> I was sold on the scirocco when I shot them to 550yrds well under MOA My usual hornady bullets would struggle to reach that far


So theres an argument for using them at longer ranges and for the rest just use the Hornies ....

----------


## R93

> So theres an argument for using them at longer ranges and for the rest just use the Hornies ....



If they had the same zero yes but these ones zero differently in my rifle. First ones to do so that I have tried. I will just use the sciroccos for everything big and I have bulk hornady bullets for everything small, inside 300yrds, just have to adjust my scope a bit.
 In real world scenarios, I probably do not need the sciroccos but I would be more confident of making a body shot on larger game with them, if I ever had too. They are very accurate out to 550 (as far as I have tried them) in good conditions as well.

----------


## kiwi39

I've got the same deal shooting different projectiles out of the same rifle. 

I zero for the load i use often,  and for other loads that require a different zero I record the Adjustments relative to that. 

My 223 for example, is zeroed at 150 yards for 40gn vmax. 
to zero for Hornady 53gn at 150yds, I recorded in my little black book I have to move the dials 4 clicks up and 4 left. 

Seems to work.

----------


## R93

> I've got the same deal shooting different projectiles out of the same rifle. 
> 
> I zero for the load i use often,  and for other loads that require a different zero I record the Adjustments relative to that. 
> 
> My 223 for example, is zeroed at 150 yards for 40gn vmax. 
> to zero for Hornady 53gn at 150yds, I recorded in my little black book I have to move the dials 4 clicks up and 4 left. 
> 
> Seems to work.


Yup. Good scope no problems. I sometimes forget where I am at between uses lol.
I use the recording function on my phone now to keep track. Seems to work if I remember to check it ha ha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## EeeBees

Barnes Premium Grade, New World, $25.99...oh my goodness me...no shucking grit in these ones...beautiful...oh damn, I shouldn't have eaten the lot in one go...no self control what so ever, oh well  :Grin:

----------


## kiwi39

yeah , we scoffed our first Doz last night. Still little grey gobs of awesome ....
 @M_Terabyte had his share too ... why cant he be more like his sister and mother and not like them ....

----------


## EeeBees

Oh no, you know what that will mean in the years to come...cost you a fortune to buy for the both of you... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

First half doz today at George's in Fankton Hamilton, along with a pint of their stout, very nice, but expensive!

----------


## veitnamcam

Haven't had any yet but the old man took great delight in telling me he had eaten a couple of doz at 26 bloody dollars a dozen!

----------


## Maca49

I debated about the dollars$24.00 half doz served up, son paid, no problem! :Thumbsup:  real nice, will get some more from the supy

----------


## 7mmwsm

Just happened to be going through town early enough yesterday. They are usually sold out by about 10 am.  Got a dozen and a slab of blue cheese then ate them while watching my boy play cricket. I don't know if oysters and blue cheese are a proven combination, but these were quite nice together. Made me feel quite sophisticated.

----------


## Rushy

> Just happened to be going through town early enough yesterday. They are usually sold out by about 10 am.  Got a dozen and a slab of blue cheese then ate them while watching my boy play cricket. I don't know if oysters and blue cheese are a proven combination, but these were quite nice together. Made me feel quite sophisticated.


Fantastic. I can see how that would work.

----------


## Mike H

Geez its tough living down here, we're only allowed 50 per person when we nip out for a bit of blue cod fishing in the straight.

----------


## Munsey

> Geez its tough living down here, we're only allowed 50 per person when we nip out for a bit of blue cod fishing in the straight.


Are they easy to get onto Mike ? . 50 not bad plus you would have to test one or two before you came in . Bet they tast good straight out of the sea  :36 1 8:

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Geez its tough living down here, we're only allowed 50 per person when we nip out for a bit of blue cod fishing in the straight.


You poor bastard,how do you survive?

----------


## Mike H

> Are they easy to get onto Mike ? . 50 not bad plus you would have to test one or two before you came in . Bet they tast good straight out of the sea


Not hard if you know what your doing. Hard to believe but you can get sick of them lol  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Angus_A

And don't I know it,  had to shuck 40 of the f*cken things 10 minutes before close last night -_- 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> And don't I know it,  had to shuck 40 of the f*cken things 10 minutes before close last night -_- 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI Y320-U10 using Tapatalk


They are a piece of piss if been in the fridge for an hour or more,slightly tricky straight out of the sea but taste the best :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

Not when your knives are blunt and haven't seen use since the Muldoon administration -_-

----------

